# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism > مبتدی: اجرای کد دلفی در C#‎

## mahmoud_monfaredi

سلام خدمت اساتید
چطور میتونم چند خط کد رو که با دلفی نوشته شده در C#‎ استفاده کنم
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
میتونید کدهای مورد نظرتون رو به صورت تابع در بیارین و در یک فایل dll قرار بدین و از برنامه دات نتی اونها رو فراخوانی کنید. قبلاً در موارد مشابهی توضیحاتی رو ارائه دادم ام که برای خواندن آنها می توانید به لینکهای زیر مراجعه کنید:
استفاده از dll های دات نتی (در اینجا زبان Oxygene یا Delphi Prism در Native Delphi):
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D8%B3%D9%84

و اما در مورد استفاده از dll های ساخته شده در Native Delphi در زبانهای دات نتی مثل C#‎‎‎‎‎ و ... باید از فضای نامی System.Runtime.InteropServices استفاده کنید که نحوه انجام این کار به طور کامل در آخرین ویدئوی لینک زیر توضیح داده ام:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=8490

موفق باشید...

----------

